# Aires in Spain



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

To those that are considering travelling down to Spain print the attachments to this post. They are of two aires one at Pensicola and one at Alfaz (slightly north of benidorm) both are just good value and very safe. From the Alfaz one you can get a No10 bus and go into Benidorm for the day for one euro. I was there at the weekend and now many brits have discovered the place. When I asked what do you think of it the answer was "brilliant". I had the pleasure of meeting John and his wife Pat with there brand new top of the range a class hymer with auto everything. Their last van the bought in 1980 and they have been to every european country. Obviously there are big changes in the new van from a 27yr old one. The photos I have added are of Mojacar the far western end of the beach wild camping but safe in my opinion. Phone the aires first as Alfaz was completely full over christmas & new year and there were 28 vans there at the w/e with 38 parking places


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Somehow the Alfaz aire did not attach so see this attachment.
Click on the images to enlarge then you will see the Map Refs and the phone numbers.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

C7ken

Quote 

.....From the Alfaz one you can get a No10 bus and go into Benidorm for the day for one euro..............


How far is the number 10 bus stop from this aire ?


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice one C7KEN,  PD


----------

